# Initiation Tonight



## j_gimpy (Jun 10, 2013)

Hello,

My petition was voted on and accepted by the Phoenix Lodge in Sumner last Wednesday, and my initiation, as well as another applicants,  is scheduled for tonight!!! I'm so excited, nervous, and excited! 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## CharlieB813 (Jun 10, 2013)

Congrats! Im being voted on tomarrow night , getting super nervous as each hour that goes by. Just relax and enjoy the special privilege you've been giving by the brothers of your lodge . Post again after its done tonight and let me know how you enjoyed it

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## KSigMason (Jun 11, 2013)

Congratulations! I hope you enjoy your experience.


----------



## j_gimpy (Jun 11, 2013)

It was a wonderful experience. Indescribable! 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Jun 11, 2013)

Congratulations to you!


----------



## jaermani (Jun 11, 2013)

I would like to be apart of it because I am a actor, dancer and I would love to make my knowledge to be much powerful and over come situations in life


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## bradleywu (Jun 11, 2013)

Illuminate


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------

